# Himalayan dog chew



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I ordered two medium size himalayan dog chew online and just recived them today. I gave them to the girls about 20 minutes ago and they are going at it. They love these things! They smell like really smell / strong cheese which is kinda gross though.

Now, seeing as they're supposed to last a long time ( plus I got the medium which is for dogs 20 - 40lbs) what should I do with them when they're not chewing them? Should they be refrigerated? Ziplocked? Are they fine left out?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are fine left out. I have too many that will EAT them (bite them off in chunks) so they don't get them but I wish I could just leave them out! Maybe pick them up after 1/2 hour chew sessions.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Your babies are soo cute!! I just got some Himilayan chews also. Haven't given them to them yet, though. I have a feeling that Angel will chew on it til its gone!! So will my golden!! They are too expensive to go away in one session!!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I let them have it for about 40 minites and they barely made a dent in it. I decided to put them in the fridge in a ziplock. They weren't very happy when I took them though lol.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You can just leave them out-they don't dry up or anything. Mine will chew on them for 20-30 mins and not even make a dent.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought one for Roxy a while ago and she has just now found interest in it. But, SHE LOVES IT! She barely has made a dent either though, even after chewing for days!  I just leave it out for her to have whenever she wants it.


----------

